# not the only ones with problem's



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

unfortunately the cartoon's that accompanied this e mail from an american nephew haven't transferred

A lady wrote the best letter in the Editorials in ages!!!

It explains things better than all the baloney you hear on TV.

Her point:

Recently large demonstrations have taken place across the country protesting the fact that Congress 
is finally addressing the issue of illegal immigration.

Certain people are angry that the US might protect its own borders, might make it harder to sneak into this country and, once here, to stay indefinitely.

Let me see if I correctly understand the thinking behind these protests. 
Let's say I break into your house.
Let's say that when you discover me in your house, you insist that I leave.

But I say, 'No! I like it here. It's better than my house. I've made all the beds and washed the dishes and did the laundry and swept the floors. I've done all the things you don't like to do. I'm hard-working and honest (except for when I broke into your house).

According to the protesters:

You are Required to let me stay in your house
You are Required to feed me
You are Required to add me to your family's insurance plan 
You are Required to Educate my kids
You are Required to Provide other benefits to me & to my family

My husband will do all of your yard work because he is also hard-working and honest. (except for that breaking in part).

If you try to call the police or force me out, I will call my friends who will picket your house carrying signs that proclaim my RIGHT to be there.

It's only fair, after all, because you have a nicer house than I do, and I'm just trying to better myself. I'm a hard-working and honest, person, except for well, you know, I did break into your house 
And what a deal it is for me!!!

I live in your house, contributing only a fraction of the cost of my keep, and there is nothing you can do about it without being accused of cold, uncaring, selfish, prejudiced, and bigoted behavior.

Oh yeah, and I DEMAND that you learn MY LANGUAGE!!! so that you can communicate with me.

Why can't people see how ridiculous this is?!

America is populated and governed by idiots.

If you agree, pass it on (in English). 
If not blow it off......... 
along with your future Social Security funds and a lot of the former benefits of being an American Citizen.

_*[fade]*_


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

Yep that about sums it up for us as well


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

LET ME SEE IF I GOT THIS RIGHT.


IF YOU CROSS THE NORTH KOREAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU GET 12 YEARS HARD LABOR.

IF YOU CROSS THE IRANIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU ARE DETAINED INDEFINITELY.

IF YOU CROSS THE AFGHAN BORDER ILLEGALLY, YOU GET SHOT.

IF YOU CROSS THE SAUDI ARABIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE JAILED.

IF YOU CROSS THE CHINESE BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU MAY NEVER BE HEARD FROM AGAIN.

IF YOU CROSS THE VENEZUELAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE BRANDED A SPY AND YOUR FATE WILL BE SEALED.

IF YOU CROSS THE CUBAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE THROWN INTO POLITICAL PRISON TO ROT.

IF YOU CROSS THE U.S. BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU GET 

· A JOB, 

· A DRIVERS LICENSE, 

· SOCIAL SECURITY CARD, 

· WELFARE, 

· FOOD STAMPS, 

· CREDIT CARDS, 

· SUBSIDIZED RENT OR A LOAN TO BUY A HOUSE, 

· FREE EDUCATION, 

· FREE HEALTH CARE, 

· A LOBBYIST IN WASHINGTON 

· BILLIONS OF DOLLARS WORTH OF PUBLIC DOCUMENTS PRINTED IN YOUR LANGUAGE 

· THE RIGHT TO CARRY YOUR COUNTRY'S FLAG WHILE YOU PROTEST THAT YOU DON'T GET ENOUGH RESPECT 

· AND, IN MANY INSTANCES, YOU CAN VOTE. 



I JUST WANTED TO MAKE SURE I HAD A FIRM GRASP ON THE SITUATION


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

And the relevance of this US-centric claptrap is?

Gerald


----------

